# Once again. What is your tips advice? Please share it here



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

What is your tips advice that actually WORKS ? 
The one and only time I texted customer to tip me prior delivery had mixed results . Yes, I got a nice $10 tip but he was handicapped in a wheelchair in a hotel asking if I had a change for $10 bill so he can tip me. Since I had no change he just gave it to me . I realize if I text customer prior delivery that I would like to be tipped, I will be tipped more but I don't really wanna do it.
Do you guys/girls have any suggestions for me ? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm around 45% tip rate, something like that. All I honestly do is make sure I don't make wrong turns, I get to their location without calling/texting, unless there's an access gate. Always make sure to read the notes, I had a lady who said she's putting her kids to sleep, TEXT when I'm close, she'll come out and get the order. And I stick with working class neighborhoods.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I usually get tips on all my orders. I do Doordash and I think there have only been a hand full of times when I didn't get a tip. Now that they changed the pay system an you can see your tip before your order it has been 100% for tips since then.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

isnt a recipe for to have tips from costumer... thats 100% at costumer discretion, even you go the extra mile to make the delivery if they dont want to tip they will not tip, take it or leave it, and been into the service business for a long time im telling you that asking for tips is the lowest you can go, is unprofessional. my personal opinion


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chamomiami said:


> isnt a recipe for to have tips from costumer... thats 100% at costumer discretion, even you go the extra mile to make the delivery if they dont want to tip they will not tip, take it or leave it, and been into the service business for a long time im telling you that asking for tips is the lowest you can go, is unprofessional. my personal opinion


I agree.
Up to the Costumer.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> isnt a recipe for to have tips from costumer... thats 100% at costumer discretion, even you go the extra mile to make the delivery if they dont want to tip they will not tip, take it or leave it, and been into the service business for a long time im telling you that asking for tips is the lowest you can go, is unprofessional. my personal opinion


Do your best, hope for the best. I'm hearing about jaded drivers in my area. I wish they'd move on, I already got a couple regulars, and they tip if they see I'm delivering.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Three DD deliveries last night and four clam$ in tips. Hourly rate of $6.33. In Chicagoland.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Demographics make the biggest impact on tips, and you can't change the demographics of the area you work.


College town- lousy tips
Millennials- lousy tips
the hood- lousy tips
Drunken Millennials- what tips?
Tourists- probobly
Business travelers- possible
People going to work- maybe, depending on how poor they are
Millennials going to work- never


In my opinion, demographics of who you are picking up will make a bigger impact on your tips than even how good of a driver you are. What matters is the bottom line. If your busier in the hood and generating more revenue without tips it may still be the smarter place to work, in contrast to sticking to areas with a lot of tourist money, half the number of trips per hour won't be overcome by tips.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Not trying to be raciest or anything, but in 7 months, I have NEVER received a tip from a person from India. When I pick up from an Indian place and the name sounds Indian, I know I am not getting a tip.

In my day job, I work with nothing but Indian people and they said they are just frugal with their money and giving a tip is not seen as a justified expense.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Jbstevens88 said:


> Not trying to be raciest or anything, but in 7 months, I have NEVER received a tip from a person from India. When I pick up from an Indian place and the name sounds Indian, I know I am not getting a tip.
> 
> In my day job, I work with nothing but Indian people and they said they are just frugal with their money and giving a tip is not seen as a justified expense.


My neighborhood is a high Indian population. I went into delivering there knowing that it seems to be a cultural difference. I'm okay with that. I could just as easily go to another area to deliver, but the rush from all the businesses nearby balances it out.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

These gig jobs are all about gig companies and their customers making a big show of not respecting the driver's time. I'm sure there are all kinds of reasons someone will come up with for not tipping but they're all talking about the same thing. They want you to know - with absolute clarity - that they don't respect your time.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

I just ordered lunch for a customer meeting from Big Bowl via Uber Eats. It was a 10 minute trip and the driver brought it in the office with no insulated bag and the food was not as warm as it should be. Otherwise, the delivery was fine. Even though he should have used an insulated bag, I wanted to try and tip in app. but could not and still can not find where to add the tip (and I already submitted my thumbs up rating). I'm mentioning this because we might get more tips if it could be found and I may need to explain to customers where to find it so if anyone knows where they hide the tip function on Eats, that would be great!

Also as a tip for Eats drivers, use the insulated bag and don't take the food out of the bag until the customer sees it so they know you used it.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

LoveTheBlues said:


> I just ordered lunch for a customer meeting from Big Bowl via Uber Eats. It was a 10 minute trip and the driver brought it in the office with no insulated bag and the food was not as warm as it should be. Otherwise, the delivery was fine. Even though he should have used an insulated bag, I wanted to try and tip in app. but could not and still can not find where to add the tip (and I already submitted my thumbs up rating). I'm mentioning this because we might get more tips if it could be found and I may need to explain to customers where to find it so if anyone knows where they hide the tip function on Eats, that would be great!
> 
> Also as a tip for Eats drivers, use the insulated bag and don't take the food out of the bag until the customer sees it so they know you used it.


Yeah, the bag stays zipped until they're in front of me. I unzip it and grab it out of the insulated bag, and give it to the customer, every time. I also have an old lunchbag, with a mc donalds uber cup carrier in it, to keep drinks cold(ish?) and also to serve as a means to keep them upright. I also use it for ice cream, since I fill one of the slots with a cold pack. I get "Didn't I order a drink with this?" A lot, till they see me open the other bag.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Irrespective of how it looks (bag or not or whatever the driver seemingly may or may not have done), and irrespective of the tip, if the food is not as warm as it should be, call Uber and get a credit. That's my advice.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

the thermal bag will always help.. even with the food smell in the vehicle, but sometime i arrive to p/u and the food have been waiting for long like a pizza the other day the box was actually kind of wet the carton.


----------

